# iptables ip dinamico

## rota

ciao ragazzi come state????  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

on un prbb con iptables

allora io per far fungere il tutto eseguo queti 2 semplici comandi 

eth1 fasweb

eth0 rete interna 

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 SNAT --to-source 23.2.55.222.154

iquesta regola redirigge il trafficho della sheda eth1 alla scheda eth0 cosi posso andare su internett edd accedere a tutti i servizzi ..ecc

poi faccio un MASQUERADE delle 2 schede cosi da avere un minimo di sicurezza

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE

eseguendo stiu 2 semplici comandi si a una rete piu che funzionante

solo che   :Confused: 

se lip cambia che succede ???

infatti stamattina nn riuscivvo add andare su internet e per farlo o dovuto resettare iptables   :Crying or Very sad: 

perche se facevo ifconfig avevo sulla scheda eth1

avvevo un :

123.255.222.153

questo perche eth1 gli viene assegnato un ip dinamico e percio mutabbile

mo mi dovete dire voi cosa fareste all posto mio   :Question:   :Question: 

io nn sono cosi pratico con iptables da trovargli una soluzzione ..anzzi so propio una chi...vica

mi dite come faccio ???  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## abaddon83

non ho ben capito la prima regola...

comunque prova a sostituire le 2 regole che usi con questa:

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s ip_lan  -j MASQUERADE

dove ip_lan ad esempio è 192.168.1.0/24

l'ip dinamico non gli crea problemi

----------

## rota

ciao ...

nn o capito sta regola sei sicuro che nn avro prob con l ip dinamico ???

nn e che domani se l ip cambia io devvo rimettere mano sulle regole??

----------

## rota

io devvo scrivvere cosai ???

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s 23.255.222.154-j MASQUERADE 

oppure 

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s 23.255.222.150/155 -j MASQUERADE 

???

----------

## PXL

io per poter far navigare la rete interna in internet ho semplicemente queste regole...

```
iptables -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE  (sostituisci ppp0 con eth1)

iptables -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE 

```

----------

## abaddon83

 *rota wrote:*   

> io devvo scrivvere cosai ???
> 
> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s 23.255.222.154 -j MASQUERADE 
> 
> 

 

23.255.222.154 è l'ip della tua lan interna?? mi sembra un po strano... comunque anche se fosse devi mettere la classe non un indirizzo ip quindi:

23.255.222.0/24

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> oppure 
> 
> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s 23.255.222.150/155 -j MASQUERADE 
> ...

 

23.255.222.150/155 non vuol dire nulla questa dicitura, se te vuoi che solo gli ip che vanno dal 150 al 155 possano navigare allora devi scrivere se non erro 23.255.222.150-155 oppure usare una virgola, controlla sulla documenrtazione che non ricordo.

ricapitolando:

-si funziona anche se l'ip cambia

-usa 23.255.222.0/24 se vuoi che tutti i pc con indirizzi che vanno da 23.255.222.1 a 23.255.222.254 possono connettersi

--usa 23.255.222.150-155 se vuoi che tutti i pc con indirizzi che vanno da 23.255.222.150 a 23.255.222.155 possono connettersi. In questo caso controlla la sintassi pero', non ricordo se va bene usare il "-"

ciao

----------

## rota

no quello e lßip di fasweb 

a me servve reinderizzare il trafficho di eth1 a eth0 cosi da avere accesso add internet alla posta ecc 

le regole che glio dato io vanno bene se gli assegno lip giusto va alla grande 

pero io nn posso stare ogni giorno add cambiargli ip ecc ..)

la tua regola nn mi a fatto niente nn mi permette neache di andare su internet   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## rota

prima o digitato male ...

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 SNAT --to-source 23.2.55.222.154 

e invece 

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j SNAT --to-source 23.2.55.222.154 

perdon   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## abaddon83

scrivi così 

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j MASQUERADE

mettendo che 192.168.1.0/24 siano gli indirizzi privati della tua lan, nn quelli di fastweb

----------

## rota

il prbb lo risolto ...

basta fare solo il MASQUERADE

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE

e cosi nn o piu il prb dell ip dinamico perche anche se cambia io o detto add iptables di 

fare il masquerade della scheda eth1 ..ecc

pero adesso o da chiddervi una cosa ...a me servvono tutte le porte chiuse 

tranne le porte 25 23 80 125

----------

## xchris

 *rota wrote:*   

> 
> 
> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
> 
> 

 

Per funzionare funziona...

questa regola e' pericolosa se non associato ad altre politiche restrittive.

Significa..qualunque cosa mi arrivi da qualunque parte...mascherala uscendo da eth1!

Situzione tipo:

qualcuno che uso il tuo stesos catalyst...imposta te come default gateway...e naviga a nome tuo!!!

MALE  :Smile: 

con iptables meglio dire almeno:

-i eth0 -s tuaclasseinterna -j MASQUERADE

almeno almeno -i eth0  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## rota

tranquillo io o solo eliminato la prima regola ...a me come prima cosa servviva che mi andasse in internet tutta la rete ...mo metto le regole ristrettive ecc ...

senti la tua regola mica lo capita me la scrivvi completa???

eth1 e fastweb 

eth0 e rete locale

----------

## rota

devvo scrivere cosi ??

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -i eth0 -s 192.168.0.1 -j MASQUERADE

----------

## xchris

-i eth0 deve essere usato sulle regole nella catena di FORWARD e/o INPUT

per il momento usa:

```

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -j MASQUERADE

```

vista la delicatezza dell'argomento ti consiglio di documentarti un po'  :Wink: 

cmq cosi' e' gia' meglio  :Smile: 

----------

## rota

senti unna cosa ...

ogni regola che io scrivvo devo metterci il MASQUEARADE ???

oppure basta una regola per il masqeurade ???

----------

## xchris

assolutamente no.  :Smile: 

ti consiglio vivamente di leggere un po' di documentazione.

iptables non e' un argomento semplice e nessun forum puo' insegnarti ad usarlo.

Piuttosto installa uno dei firewall preconfezionati (che si basano su iptables) e configuralo. (ad es shorewall che reputo di gran lunga il migliore...ma e' una questione di gusti)

Poi con calma studi iptables  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

